# the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia



## Todd Cook (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, another Central zone shoot is in the books. And what a nice day it was. I shot arrows till I was actually sore last night! I did a lot of visiting too, catching up with some folks I don't get to see often enough.
     I want to say thank you to Chuck and Bobbie Evans for graciously letting us use their land. It would be hard to find a better location. And thanks to Lee, Steve, Dan, Tony, Dendy, Jeff, Gene, and Matt. These officers do a great deal of work, both seen and unseen, to keep this club running. And to all those that volunteer, the help is much appreciated.
      I'm so glad to have an organization like this to be a part of. To be able to shoot, hunt, and socialize with so many like minded folks means a lot to me. To have a group of folks that act right, that I feel good having my family around, means even more.
     I know that we are individuals with different ideas. Traditional archery tends to appeal to the rugged individualist more than those who follow the masses. But I  for one love the variety. I always have been a hunter first, and I suppose I always will be. But I love to shoot the foam too. And the camping. And the relationships forged over time. I'm proud of the work we do for the youth also. Young people are the future of us all.
     I have met folks, shot with folks, and hunted with folks that I never would have without the TBG. And as someone who has hunted over 30 years, I can honestly say I've been taught many ways to do it better. 
      Now I'm looking forward to the State shoot. I read these pages for far too long before I joined in the fun. The State shoot is where I first met the TBG, and it's coming up next month. I encourage anyone reading this to come on out and shoot with us. Get involved. Older members, inactive members, new folks, ect. If you like to shoot a recurve or a longbow, I bet you'll have a good time.
      These pictures are of the first event we attended. My goodness, where does the time go?


----------



## kennym (Feb 22, 2015)

Good lookin bunch Todd!!

I kinda dislike folks who wear T-shirts in winter tho...  

It is 15* here right now!! BRRRR


----------



## Al33 (Feb 22, 2015)

Well said Todd!!! I love TBG! Of course I also love the other trad clubs too.

Ethan and Rachel look so young.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 23, 2015)

Very nice Todd. I have had a blast especially looking back at photographs and watching my kids grow. The TBG has been good to us. I have met and made so many new friends. I have learned a lot and the only regret I have is that I did not find out about traditional archery earlier in my life. I love to read the hunting stories(only if they have pictures), and how someone's plan came together, a new bow or some Purdy arrows that were made. I found out that the reason we have snakes .....is to back our bows. I love it all. I had a great time at the last shoot. I noticed a change in my youngest. He really enjoyed shooting his Jeff Hampton special youth bow. He flung more arrows than ever and not sure where all his excitement was coming from since he was pretty jacked up on Dr. Pepper. thanks to all


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 23, 2015)

*Every post needs a picture*

Every post needs a picture


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 23, 2015)

kennym said:


> Good lookin bunch Todd!!
> 
> I kinda dislike folks who wear T-shirts in winter tho...
> 
> It is 15* here right now!! BRRRR



I don't think those are current pictures Kenny. It's been a mite brisk around here too.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 23, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> I don't think those are current pictures Kenny. It's been a mite brisk around here too.



Yeah, they're from 2011, mid march.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 24, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Yeah, they're from 2011, mid march.



I am sure glad you all found us. 

I think this is from 2012.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2015)

Some of the best friends I have on this earth I met through traditional archery and TBG has been a big part of that. But I would have never known a thing about any of it had it not been for the silly internet. You'd think the internet and traditional archery might be mutually exclusive, but it ain't so...


----------

